# [OT] Congrats for winning the EM

## furanku

Sorry if that's offtopic, but I've really searched for a non-spanish forum, where I could express my respect: The best team has won. Being the Vice-EM-Master and third WM placed is a totally realistic positining of the german team, but you really deserved the EM title!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Let's see what the people from Spain have to say about that.  :Very Happy: 

Un alemán mostrando "sus respetos"? Eso no se ve todos los días!

Salud!

----------

## furanku

Don't got me wrong --- I wanted to express my respectful gratulations to the spanish soccer friends, being an German: The better team (in this match as well as during the whole contest) has won!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No one is getting you wrong... Not me at least. Im from Argentina, just that...

By the way, i think you should used a translator to post here, we have a couple of very kind moderators but i don't know wich rules they have to follow in this case.

Regards.

----------

## furanku

OK. here's what babelfish translates, I hope it isn't too silly.

Enhorabuena para ganar el EM 2008 de un alemán. Pienso que el mejor equipo ha ganado. ¡Mi respecto!

----------

## Cereza

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Sorry if that's offtopic, but I've really searched for a non-spanish forum, where I could express my respect: The best team has won. Being the Vice-EM-Master and third WM placed is a totally realistic positining of the german team, but you really deserved the EM title!

 

Hey :) I am from Spain. I don't like football and I am not very patriotic as well (I didn't see the match :lol: ), but it's very nice to see kind people with a good sports' sense who congrats the winner even if the luck didn't go with them this time. It is very kind from you to create a thread in the spanish subforum for that purpose, thank you :)

 *Quote:*   

> Enhorabuena para ganar el EM 2008 de un alemán. Pienso que el mejor equipo ha ganado. ¡Mi respecto!

 

Doesn't looks silly at all, almost perfect spanish, just for your curiosity (I am not trying to correct you, you don't need to edit your post at all):

Enhorabuena por ganar el EM 2008 de un alemán. Pienso que el mejor equipo ha ganado. ¡Mi respeto!

People here is really very happy, even mad, I didn't stop to hear fireworks and car horns during hours. I don't know too much about football, but everybody here knows Spain never went farther than quarters so I can understand why people is that happy even if I don't enjoy this things. Fortunately for me this is a small town near to the city, so the party continues in the city and I can sleep :PLast edited by Cereza on Mon Jun 30, 2008 8:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## furanku

Thanks, Cereza,

I think we both have the same idea about what sports should be about. What really impressed me: German media reorted about spanish soccer fans inviting the german fans for a beer before the game. That's how it should be. Like you, I'm not nationalistic, but when events like these help a little bit to be more relaxed about national concerns, I really welcome it.

Thanks for your translation aid!

Enjoy the party/Sleep well, whatever you prefer!

----------

## sirope

I hate football!!! Felicidades España xD

----------

## ekz

Yo más que el fútbol, odio todos los deportes   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sirope

Sssiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!! Somos marcianos??

----------

## Cereza

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Sssiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!! Somos marcianos??

 

Estás posteando en un foro de Gentoo; Sí. x)

----------

## Cereza

 *furanku wrote:*   

> What really impressed me: German media reorted about spanish soccer fans inviting the german fans for a beer before the game. That's how it should be

 

I bet they were from Andalucía, they like to invite everybody for a beer before everything, and even after everything, also their concept of "a beer" can be really different of the one from the rest of the world  :lol: I am just joking, you're really true, that's how it should be, it's very nice.

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Enjoy the party/Sleep well, whatever you prefer!

 

Thank you hehe, I choosen sleep no doubt :)

Greetings.

----------

## gringo

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Don't got me wrong --- I wanted to express my respectful gratulations to the spanish soccer friends, being an German: The better team (in this match as well as during the whole contest) has won!

 

Danke schön, ich denke auch Spanien hatt eine erstklassige Leistung in dieser EM geliefert und hatt daher den Titel verdient gewonnen ! 

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja wieder in der nächsten WM-Finale !  :Wink: 

----------

## AnimAlf

/7 I don't understand about this triunf /7

BuT

Y0 N0 entienDO de MuxiKA

Congratulations SiFuese team net  :evil:

----------

## achaw

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *furanku wrote:*   Don't got me wrong --- I wanted to express my respectful gratulations to the spanish soccer friends, being an German: The better team (in this match as well as during the whole contest) has won! 
> 
> Danke schön, ich denke auch Spanien hatt eine erstklassige Leistung in dieser EM geliefert und hatt daher den Titel verdient gewonnen ! 
> 
> Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja wieder in der nächsten WM-Finale ! 

 

Por si alguien dudaba de que gringo es un master, te parla hasta aleman  :Smile: 

Y yo amo el futbol...y me gustan otros deportes, me siento raro....  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Sorry if that's offtopic, but I've really searched for a non-spanish forum, where I could express my respect: The best team has won. Being the Vice-EM-Master and third WM placed is a totally realistic positining of the german team, but you really deserved the EM title!

 

Hello,

I am not particularly interested in soccer, but it's very kind of you to congratulate us for the victory. I have read some news and have seen some reviews, and the German people is behaving very well about the results of the match. In which respect me, there's no loser in this match. The cup is just a piece of metal.

In fact, Germans are assuming the results much better than *some* Spanish people. The last night have been some riots, caused by stupid people burning garbage containers and things like that. That make me ashamed of being Spanish (even if I am not particularly a patriot either).

I wish that every time it was that way. It's the way that sports should always be. So, allow me to congratulate the German people as well.

About the off-topic, I am one of the moderators around, and, at least for me, the off-topic is fine. It's a very special situation, and off-topics are allowed as well on the alternative language sub forums. So, for me, it's fine.

Cheers.

=======================

Hola,

No estoy particularmente interesado en el fútbol, pero es muy amable de tu parte el hecho de felicitarnos por el resultado. He leído algunos artículos y he visto noticias sobre el partido y creo que la gente de Alemania ha encajado el resultado del partido muy bien. En lo que a mi respecta, no hay perdedor en este partido. La copa es tan solo un trozo de metal.

De hecho, los alemanes están asumiendo su derrota mejor de lo que *algunos* españoles asumen su victoria. La noche pasada ha habido algunos disturbios, causados por algunas personas estúpidas que han quemado contenedores de basura, y cosas similares. Esto me hace sentir vergüenza de ser español (incluso aunque no me sienta particularmente patriota).

Me gustaría que siempre fuera así. Es como los deportes deberían ser siempre. Así que permíteme que yo felicite a la gente alemana también.

Sobre el off-topic, soy uno de los moderadores españoles, y, al menos en lo que a mi respecta, no veo problema en este hilo. Es una situación muy especial, y los off-topic se permiten en los sub foros de lenguajes alternativos. Así que, para mi, está bien.

Abrazos.

----------

